

Chatroulette Gives Rise to a Genre - rafaelc
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/22/technology/22roulette.html?src=tptw

======
chopsueyar
_“I learned a lot from watching that site,” Mr. Hunter said of Chatroulette._

I'm sure he was simply 'watching'.

------
specvthis
It turns out to be a much more enjoyable experience than my first impression.

------
zalew
paywall

~~~
revorad
Not for me, I'm in the UK, are you in the US? I'm not even signed in with a
free account.

Does this link work? -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/22/technology/22roulette.html...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/22/technology/22roulette.html?pagewanted=print)

~~~
zalew
now both links work.

i'm from PL

